# Syrus est nomen suum servus



## Ricsu

Salvete!

First, I would like to know if this sentence that follows is correct:

"_Syrus est nomen suum *servus*_"

I understand it means "Syrus is his slave's name", "Syrus is his name as a slave he is" but, in that case, shouldn't it be "_Syrus est nomen suum *servi*_"

<< Second question. >>

And, as always, if the English I've used it's not fine enough, please, let me know it.

Thanks a lot!

Source: http://la.wikipedia.org/wiki/Publilius_Syrus

<< Moderator's note: Second question split off to its own thread : accurate saeculo I a.C.n. >>


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si replanteas la cuestión en español quizás te pueda ayudar. Ya de entrada, no es posible la construcción que das: Syrus est nomen suum *servus. *Debería ser: *suo seruo Syrus nomen est*, o bien *sui serui nomen Syrus est*.
Pero lo que te dije, ya que escribes desde Cantabria, mejor en español.


----------



## berndf

XiaoRoel said:


> Debería ser: *suo seruo Syrus nomen est*, o bien *sui serui nomen Syrus est*.


But neither formulations fits the obvious meaning _Syrus is his slave name_ (=_Syrus is the name which he was given when he became a slave)_ as distinct from _his original name_.

_Syrus est nomen su*um *_is correct. What I don't know is how to express _salve name_ (Spanish: _nombre de esclavo_) as distinct from _birth name_.


----------



## Ricsu

> Si replanteas la cuestión en español quizás te pueda ayudar. Ya de entrada, no es posible la construcción que das: Syrus est nomen suum *servus. *Debería ser: *suo seruo Syrus nomen est*, o bien *sui serui nomen Syrus est*.
> Pero lo que te dije, ya que escribes desde Cantabria, mejor en español.



Sí, vamos a ello.

Lo que he planteado en el primer mensaje es si "_Syrus est nomen suum *servus*_" es correcto, pues yo entiendo que lo que se quiere decir es "Siro es su nombre de esclavo" o "Siro es el nombre que tiene como esclavo", pero si se quiere afirmar eso, ¿no debería ser "_Syrus *servi* nomen suum est_"?

Aunque luego pensé que podría ser algún tipo de construcción válida y me topé con esto: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=226617, que también me había ofrecido la misma duda sobre el uso del genitivo.

Pero ahora tengo aún más dudas con su respuesta.



> *suo seruo Syrus nomen est*, o bien *sui serui nomen Syrus est*



Porque creo que la construcción básica es "_Syrus suum nomen est_" a la que después se añade la especificación para "_suum nomen_", esto es, "de esclavo" "_servi_".
¿"_Sui servi nomen Syrus est_" no quiere decir "Syrus es el nombre *de su esclavo*"? Y eso no es lo que yo quiero decir ni lo que, creo, quiere decir el texto original.
¿"_Suo servo Syrus nomen est_" quiere decir algo como "Syrus es el nombre *para su esclavo*"?, lo cual, definitivamente, me suena aún peor, aunque esté bien construido, en este contexto.

Esto es lo que también viene a decir nuestro compañero con:



> But neither formulations fits the obvious meaning _Syrus is his slave name_ (=_Syrus is the name which he was given when he became a slave)_ as distinct from _his original name_.
> 
> _Syrus est nomen su*um *_is correct. What I don't know is how to express _salve name_ (Spanish: _nombre de esclavo_) as distinct from _birth name_.



La cuestión es cómo decir "Syrus es su nombre de esclavo", si es que "_Syrus est nomen suum servus_" está mal construido (a mí me suena mal, pero mi opinión tampoco puede valer mucho por ahora...).
Mi opción era "S_yrus servi nomen suum est"_, donde sí que aparece el "de esclavo" como "_servi_".

Un saludo.


----------



## Ricsu

By the way, I've discovered a huge mistake in my first message.



> I understand it means "Syrus is his slave*'s* name"



It's an unforgivable fault, I'd better leave this forum and never come back again...

What I wanted to say is "Syrius is his slave name" (I could swear berndf corrected my mistake, but he has deleted his message) not "Syrius is the name of his slave".

Regards.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El problema que me despistó es la solecista construcción del texto de la Wiki. Lo que se quiere expresar (Syro es su nombre de esclavo) sería, por ejemplo, *nomen Syrus illi erat seruitutis nomen*. Hay más posibilidades. Pero en principio ésta valdría.
No entiendo por que razón, sin saber, se meten los redactores de la Wiki esa a construir en latín.
Como dice un adagio, la ignorancia es muy atrevida.


----------



## Ricsu

Yo cada vez estoy más perdido...
"_nomen Syrus illi erat servitutis nomen_" entiendo que quiere significar algo como "El nombre de "Syrus", el cual era su nombre de esclavo ("de esclavitud" en este caso)".
Lo primero que no entiendo es la construcción "_nomen Syrus illi erat_". "_Illi_" o es un genitivo o un nominativo plural, ¿no?. Un nominativo plural no me cuadra aquí, y un genitivo... creo que tampoco. Pero no sé si gramaticalmente rige el genitivo por alguna razón....
Luego viene "Syrus", ¿por qué no está declinado? ¿"_Nomen Syrus_" quiere significar "el nombre de "Syrus" " o "el nombre de Syrus"? Tal y como lo ha escrito entiendo que lo primero.
Y por último "_servitutis nomen_" que, esto sí está claro, significa "el nombre de esclavitud".
Pero, en cualquier caso, eso no es lo que queremos decir. 

Lo que usted a propuesto es una oración de relativo y lo que se pretendía expresar era "Syrus es su nombre de esclavo".
¿Cómo se diría? ¿"_Syrus nomen servitutis erat_"?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## berndf

Ricsu said:


> Lo primero que no entiendo es la construcción "_nomen Syrus illi erat_". "_Illi_" o es un genitivo o un nominativo plural, ¿no?. Un nominativo plural no me cuadra aquí, y un genitivo... creo que tampoco. Pero no sé si gramaticalmente rige el genitivo por alguna razón....


_Illi_ is dative singular (any gender; masculine in this case): _nomen Syrus *illi *erat seruitutis nomen = [the] name Syrus was *for him* [the] name of servitude. _This isn't brilliant English but shows the idea of the formulation.


----------



## Agró

El dativo + sum (_illi erat_) es una de las maneras de formular la idea de *posesión *en latín: "_tenía _como nombre de esclavo"


----------



## Ricsu

Ok, thanks a lot.

I didn't realized that the genitive is "illius" instead of "illi", that's why I assumed it was a relative "that" with a wrong orthography and I was so confused.
Now all is clear for me.

Thanks again.
Gracias.


----------



## lacrimae

No veo tal mal la construcción. Yo la entiendo así P".... nacido en el siglo I. C probablemente (dicho sin seguridad, pues ese valor tiene también accurate )
" ...Siro es su nombre como siervo" donde servus es un nominativo predicativo de nomen suum. A continuación da las razones , que nació en Antioquía y que su dueño se llamaba Publio.
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

lacrimae said:


> No veo tal mal la construcción. Yo la entiendo así P".... nacido en el siglo I. C probablemente (dicho sin seguridad, pues ese valor tiene también accurate )
> " ...Siro es su nombre como siervo" donde servus es un nominativo predicativo de nomen suum. A continuación da las razones , que nació en Antioquía y que su dueño se llamaba Publio.
> Saludos


Ese seruus no puede ser predicativo de nomen, ya que el siervo es P. Siro. La construcción del texto de la wiki (¿en latín?) es un engendro lingüístico desde el punto de vista de la lengua latina. No hay por donde arreglarlo.


----------



## berndf

XiaoRoel said:


> La construcción del texto de la wiki (¿en latín?) es un engendro lingüístico desde el punto de vista de la lengua latina. No hay por donde arreglarlo.


The author's native language is German and he rates his own knowledge of Latin as "intermediate".


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!

From the conversation so far (with reference to all preceding posts), I believe the original "Syrus" in question to be Publilius Syrus, a slave of Syrian origin who was brought to Rome in the late 2nd. cent. BC, was subsequently freed, then made a name for himself as a writer of epigrams, _sententiae_ (among other things) and probably as a schoolmaster.

The historical context matters, because the original phrase is probably intended to mean:

_"Syrus" is his *servile* name_ - i.e., "Syrus" is the name he had before he was manumitted.

In which case, both of these are grammatically possible, though with a mightily different emphasis:

_"Syrus" est nomen [suum] servile

"Syrus" est nomen [suum] servus_ (i.e. "as a slave" - but now that he is a freedman we call him something else - this however is forced and probably only used in a conversational sense: "Her maiden name is ~, but she is now known as Mrs ~")


----------



## Ricsu

I'm afraid I'm being so annoying but there's something I don't understand.



> _"Syrus" est nomen [suum] servile_


Which case is "_servile_" in? I thought the ablative was "_servili_".
Unless "_servile_" functions as the complement of "_nomen suum_", in which case it would be right because they are in the same case. So I think this is the case here.


> _"Syrus" est nomen [suum] servus_


And here, why "_servus_" is in nominative? Isn't it a complement of "_nomen suum_"? Shouldn't it be "_servum_"?

Thanks again.


----------



## Scholiast

salve!



Ricsu said:


> I thought the ablative was "_servili_".
> Unless *"servile" functions as the complement of "nomen suum"*


 (my emphasis)

It does that precisely, a neuter adjectival complement.

You are however right, in general, about the forms in the ablative singular of verbs of the _fidelis_/_fortis_ type: ablative singulars always, irrespetive of gender.


----------



## Cagey

<< I know that all participants want to be helpful.  

To that end, please focus on the original question.  In most cases, it is most helpful to learners to suggest constructions that adhere to the conventions of classical Latin. It can be confusing to include discussion of constructions that might be theoretically possible, but were not in fact used. 

Thank you.   

Cagey, moderator.  >>


----------



## Ricsu

> _"Syrus" est nomen [suum] servus_
> 
> 
> 
> And here, why "_servus_" is in nominative? Isn't it a complement of "_nomen suum_"? Shouldn't it be "_servum_"?
Click to expand...


I still have this question. I don't know why it's "_servus_" and not "_servum_" as it should be if it were the complement of "_nomen suum_".

But, reviewing the dictionary, I don't find "_servum_" as the neutre of "servus" and I realize that's because "_servus_" is only a noun, not an adjective.
So "_servum_" doesn't exist (with the exception of the accusative), which makes me think the only possibility is the first you suggested, "_ "Syrus" est nomenn suum servile _".

Are you sure (I don't want to question your knowledge, mainly because I've just started with Latin, but I want to be completely sure about this) "_nomen suum servus_" could be right?

Thanks again.


----------



## Scholiast

salve Ricsu



Ricsu said:


> I still have this question. I don't know why it's "_servus_" and not "_servum_" as it should be if it were the complement of "_nomen suum_".
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



I have a suspicion that your difficulty here may be because of a confusion between the grammatical concept of _complement_ and that of _direct object_. 

A  complement "completes" the sense of a sentence of being or becoming,  and stands in the same case - usually nominative - as the subject:

_puella pulchr*a* est._ ("The girl is lovely"/"She is a lovely girl")
_Marcus agricol*a* est. _("Marcus is a farmer")
_Cicero creatus est consul_ ("Cicero was/has been elected consul").

A direct object on the other hand is the "recipient" of an action, expressed by a transitive verb, and is usually accusative:

_puella naut*am* amat._ ("The girl loves a sailor")
_Marcus agricol*am* videt_. ("Marcus sees the farmer")
_Cicero consul*em* laudat._ ("Cicero praises the consul").

Rule  of thumb: if what follows the verb is identical with, or describes, the  subject, it stands in the nominative; if it is someone or something  else, accusative.

Good luck with your studies.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En puella pulchra est o Marcus agricola est, tanto pulchra como agrícola no son complementos de nada, sino sólo atributos. En Cícero creatus est consul, consul sí es un complemento predicativo del sujeto. Aunque todo en el fondo es función adjetiva del lenguaje.
"A direct object on the other hand is the "recipient" of an action, expressed by a transitive verb, *and is usually accusative"*: No, es iempre un acusativo, si no, se llama complemento de régimen. Tampoco es ningún "recipient" de la acción sino la parte semántica que necesita el lexema verbal para realizarse en la cadena hablada (en los verbos sólo transitivos, o en la significación transitiva de los verbos indiferentes (que se pueden usar con OD o sin él). Todo función substantiva del lenguaje.


> Rule of thumb: if what follows the verb is identical with, or describes, the subject, it stands in the nominative; if it is someone or something else, accusative.


No aplique esta "regla de oro", muchas veces no sirve, además de ser confusa: ¿qué identidad es ésa?


----------



## Cagey

When it comes to terminology, it is important to acknowledge that different systems of analysis use different terms, or use the same terms differently.  

By my understanding, an "adjective complement" completes the sense of the _adjective_.  The explanation of _adjective complement_ in YourDictionary.com includes these examples: 
She was hesitant to tell her parents. [_adjective complement_: to tell her parents]
I am curious what color it is.  [_adjective complement: _what the color is]  
​ 
This seems to me different from the Latin examples discussed above.  In English, adjective complements follow the adjective they modify, for  instance. It is convenient to be able to talk about them as a group when discussing English syntax.  

As Latin handles these differently from English, I would be inclined to use different terminology to describe them. In any case, whichever terminology you use, it is necessary to make the frame of reference clear.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En español sería _complemento *de* adjetivo (_aquísubstantivo_)_, no _complemento adjetivo (_ahoraadjetivo_)_. Quizás de ahí vengan parte de las confusiones.

_P.S._:No sería malo que los moderadores abriense de oficio un hilo sobre terminología morfosintáctica del latín en el que con gusto colaboraría ofreciendo mi propia visión de los hechos.


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete!

The finer semantic distinctions to which XiãoRoel is drawing attention in his post #20 do not apply to the "rules of thumb" which I suggest may be helpful to a learner.

The distinction I was making is between the use of cases in sentences involving copular verbs ("being"/"becoming") - which are normally followed by nominatives - and those involving transitive action.

Besides which, I contest 





> En puella pulchra est o Marcus agricola est, tanto pulchra como agrícola no son complementos de nada, sino sólo atributos


:
_
Marcus est_ = "Marcus exists"/"Marcus lives". _agricola_ serves, even in Xião's strict sense, as a complement in _Marcus agricola est_ or _Marcus agricola fit_.

I only said that 





> A direct object on the other hand is the "recipient" of an action, expressed by a transitive verb, *and is usually accusative*


 in order to provide for those verbs which in common paedagogical parlance - at least in English or German teaching practice - demand a "dative object" (very occasionally ablative). Of course this is not absolutely precise terminology, as regards academic semantics, but for learners consulting this site, it may still be helpful as a "rule of thumb".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Comprendo tu punto de vista. Y es importante, ayudar a los que empiezan. Quizás las confusiones se deban a que tú eres anglohablante y yo "romancehablante" o hablante del latín moderno, que también así se puede entender.
En mi larga vida de profesor de latín siempre expliqué la lengua del Lacio desde ella misma, posponiendo los problemas de traducción para la traducción (no son problemas del latín, sino discordancias entre LO y LD). Precisamente el ser la traducción el objetivo fundamental de la enseñanza del latín provoca la confusión de categorías entre las lenguas en cuestión y hace que categorías de nuestras lenguas sean aplicadas a la latina, otra lengua y, por tanto, diferente en su estructura, y viceversa.
Creo que así entiendo tu postura, aunque si me equivoco avísame, comprensible, pero desde mi punto de vista profesional no aconsejable, y menos aún en los primeros grados del aprendizaje del latín.
Un saludo.


----------

